# Heat-N-Glo Model Smart Stat II Remote Control Issues



## Robert Mays (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello All... Well is Fireplace time here again on Long Island N.Y.   Need some advice on my issue this year... My Remote Control Heat-N-Glo Smart-Stat II is losing is power and going blank... No it's not the Battery's, even when I change them the remote does not light up?? If I give it a tap.. it kicks on and may stay on for a  while.. I pick up other times.. It's gone blank again??? Any Help would be great... 

Getting cold and missing my warmth 

Rob


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 24, 2013)

not a lot to service on those hand helds as far as I know.
probably time to order another!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 24, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> not a lot to service on those hand helds as far as I know.
> probably time to order another!


 
That's what I'm thinkin...You only hafta drop it once & it could be shot. The micro-electronics in these guys are hypersensitive...Unfortunately, many of them aren't sold separate from the receivers...


----------



## Robert Mays (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been in the Audio Video game since the 80's so i am very good when it comes  to remote controls and RF remote systems... I have used other remotes systems 365 days a year for many years of service without issue... This Heat-N-Glo RF remote system is used about 80-90 times a year... So with that said... This remote has seen about a little over (1) year worth of use and in my mind a poor quality product from the Heat-N-Glo company... Maybe this remote system may have outsourced, but Heat-N-Glo sold it and should stand by the product... Not asking for nearly $ 300.00 for a new entire system to work my fireplace...


----------

